# Princeton, WV - Jade - black and cream adult female



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

The Mercer County shelter in Princeton, WV has asked for rescue help for Jade, an adult female black and cream German Shepherd. She is good with other dogs, spayed and ignored the cats in the shelter's cat room. This shelter is easy to work with, rescue friendly and often has transports to help move the dogs and cats.







Shannon in West Virginia


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump for Jade!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I was at this shelter this evening checking on another dog so took a few minutes to meet Jade. She's a SWEETIE.... just a happy go lucky country girl who enjoys attention and being petted. A bit overweight. She's probably around 4 y.o.. there's a good chance she's already been spayed also. She was an os... kept getting out of the owners yard and going to a neighbor's house where the neighbor showed her some attention, something her owners didn't give her. A really sweet dog who deserves a loving home.... anyone able to help her??


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Bump for the country girl, going to the neighbors for a chat......
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Priinceton, WV - Jade - adult female GSD*

FORRUGER:

Thanks for visiting Jade. I hope that she gets a second chance. 

Shannon in WV


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

BUMP for the Mercer County Shelter lady... a big sweet girl.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Per shelter Jade has rescue commitment!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

FORRUGER said:


> Per shelter Jade has rescue commitment!


Oh that is great news! Good luck to the smiling sweetie.....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

